# Speaker placement and angle questions for 5.1



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am trying to find where to place my speakers. I know that the suggested placement for the center channel is 0° (center) placement for front L & R speakers are 22.5° to 30° from center and the surrounds are to be 90° and 135° from center.

Here is my question and troubles determining placement...

My center channel speaker will be place 10ft in front of my seating position; how do I determine how far (to either side) of the center channel do I place the Front Mains to create the desired angle?

I am certain there's a mathematical formula to determine this but I yet to find it?

Can someone help me out with my mathematical skills? lol


Cheers,

JP


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can someone help me out with my mathematical skills?


I don't think anyone actually uses those guidelines since placement is determined by what sounds the best. Every room is different and modifies the sound in a different way.

Generally you try and keep the mains away from the rear and side walls as far as reasonably possible. (~1-2 feet).

The pointing angle is then determined by how wide the soundstage is. Every speaker and room is difference when determining soundstage. Play some different stereo material you like and ensure an even soundstage that isn't too collapsed to the center and not too wide as to allow locating of each speaker..

brucek


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2007)

jpm11 said:


> I am certain there's a mathematical formula to determine this but I yet to find it?



It would just be (Distance from Centre to Main)=(Distance to Centre)*Tan(Angle from Centre to Main)

e.g. for 10ft and 30degrees

Distance=10*Tan(30)
Distance=~5.77ft

This assume that all three front speakers are in a straight line.


----------



## jpm11 (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks Brucek and Aeon.

Now that I have found a scientific calculator I can use Aeon's calculation then use Brucek's subjective listening suggestions!!!

lol

Cheers,

JP


----------

